# Juicepal has been awesome! People are loving the anavar



## Stumpjumper85 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey guys and gals! I'm pretty new here still but I've been in the game for almost 10 yrs. If it counts for anything I'm an IFBB pro too lol. 
So, I just wanted to put it out there that I'm getting great feedback on juicepals anavar. I've ordered 3 times now I think and always a great experience. Fast and safe! After about a month, I'm noticing big gains in a friend who is running var only (male too). He has gained about 5lbs and got leaner while doing so. We lift together too and I've seen all his compound lifts increase more than they should be if natty. A few others that I dont see daily are telling me good things, and wanting me to order more. 
Overall, juicepal has been awesome. I was on steroid-forums long ago and remember seeing them there. This was a long ass time ago. The fact that they've been around that long is another good sign imo. I've seen many companies come and go. The ones that last are usually doing something right in my experience. Thanks JP! Looking forward to more orders in the future


----------

